# weather shooting?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

have any of you tried shooting your weapons in various weather conditions such as high heat, humidity, cold, rain, snow, sleet to see how your weapon holds out and if so what were the affects?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes and no noticeable affect for any of my weapons. But then again I live and shoot primarily in the Southeastern US. While our summers are humid and hot, Temps regularly in the mid to high 90's...our winters rarely see too many days below 20 F. Regardless of winter or summer, the humidity is what will get me to stop shooting and call it a day, not the failure of the weapon. Even though our winter temps are not very cold compared to most of the Northern US, a 35 or 40 F temp and 70-90% humidity is brutal.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Steam with cold and a hot barrel. I do not shoot long distances but I know that weather is a factor in long range accuracy. I haven't tried torture testing with mud and such. A metal stock can be problematic in extreme heat, sun or cold.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yea and I learned that I can't see a damn thing in the rain wearing glasses. Gun went bang every time and no neighbors complained about holes in their barns so I guess it all was fine.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Guns are too expensive here in commiefornia to take out into adverse conditions.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If it can't take a little weather you shouldn't depend on or purchase it. A gun in regular use will see a little weather.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Yes I have and I still do on a regular basis...I believe in training with a gun in all kinds of conditions and different scenarios...I try to be prepared for all kinds of conditions and problems...JM2C


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Extreme cold we cut back on lube a bit , 20 below we used a light lube . M9's were kept close to the body . Heat we wore gloves ,yes a weapon can burn you if it hot enough or make it hard to hold. The effects of seeing heat distortion made sighting hard some times but you do adjust to it. Clay dust we lubed light and wipe down work the action to ensure it was free. Sand we just wiped it off. Rain lube and go long as it had CLP on it the weapon would be fine dry it when you get back. Mud we scarped off kept dust covers closed when ever possible in all conditions.
Shooting in rain sucks hard to shoot well but it works the same way fore both sides. The worst was blowing clay dust in high winds of course you could not see anything to shoot anyway.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mine have all worked well this past winter and it's been one of the coldest on record.Summer is usually 90 F so that not an issue but the lube attracts sand like a magnet attracts steel.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

I shoot longrange and have a few custom built rifle for this application. Cold weather temps have a significant effect on muzzle velocity. This is why longrange shooter select powders that is known for its consistency in temperature extremes. We are looking for the same velocity and point of impact on our targets whether we are shooting in 92 degress or 12 degree's as of todays weather in Arkansas. Barrel size would matter, a thin tapered stock barrel will be affected more so than your heavier barrels which is called "barrel harmonics." This is why I and others perfer heavier barrels on our longrange rifles. In hunts where my weather conditions are colder I like to keep my ammo warm, and a wool sock wrapped around the action. Their is so many variables when shooting, BC, temperature what the topic is about, trajectory, load data, barrel temperature, ammunition temperature, humidity, elevation and barometric pressure, wind, light, coriolis effect and lastly the shooter behind the stock.... is his attitude in check of what he should be doing. All this has an effect on what your trying to accomplish.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They intentionally made me crawl around in briar patches in varying weather conditions. The only one that had a negligible effect was severe cold. When I hunt in the coldest we can dish out down here (zeroish) scope fogging is an issue and you have to remember your cold zero.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Freezing rain can make for an interesting experience.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> They intentionally made me crawl around in briar patches in varying weather conditions. The only one that had a negligible effect was severe cold. When I hunt in the coldest we can dish out down here (zeroish) scope fogging is an issue and you have to remember your cold zero.


I sight my hunting rifles in at game time conditions. 1 or 2 shots a day with an ice cold bore.To avoid fogging the scope I get all my heavy breathing out of my system the night before.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

On my last trip to the outdoor range the temperature never got above zero.
None of my firearms had any issues. All of them were lubed with Slip2000 (for what that's worth)


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

The weather effect me more than my weapons.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have no problems - my main firefight weapon would be my AK.
I have used an M14 and M16 under adverse conditions. Mud, rain, Rocky Mountain snow & cold, Asian monsoons.
That is why I would chose an AK if my life really depended on it.

Just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Uh oh, we are devolving into another AK vs. AR thread.

There is no weather I am aware of that will cause any issues with either of these two venerable platforms. Lubricant is a big deal. I was using a water based lubricant (again supporting my fellow vets) but it turned into slush on my 18 degree hunt at LBL last year. CLP/Breakfree/outers/Birchwood Casey all have treated me well in the most extreme of temps.

I firmly believe that in sub-zero climates my Yugoslavian AK47 would get the nod if things went South.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My Wingmaster held up to everything the weather could toss at it during late season duck . Think freezing rain,8 foot waves,small boat , marsh mud.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Weather and conditions seem to have a greater effect on me than it does on my equipment.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

in my shop we use a product called Weapon Sheild, takes very little to lubricate a weapon. Like Brylcreem "A little dab'll do ya. .." It improves bore accuracy which reduces coefficients of friction between the bullet to bore surfaces. Reduces friction between parts which they call "halide based boundary". It doesnt freeze up in cold weather nore break down fast like others do.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Take it outside? But it will get dirty! 

I agree, you should take your main guns out and get them dirty when thinks are not nice outside. You might grow a pair of balls or 2.

So many gun owners are pussies. Imagine what anti gun men are like.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Uh oh, we are devolving into another AK vs. AR thread.
> 
> There is no weather I am aware of that will cause any issues with either of these two venerable platforms. Lubricant is a big deal. I was using a water based lubricant (again supporting my fellow vets) but it turned into slush on my 18 degree hunt at LBL last year. CLP/Breakfree/outers/Birchwood Casey all have treated me well in the most extreme of temps.
> 
> I firmly believe that in sub-zero climates my Yugoslavian AK47 would get the nod if things went South.


Nope, not my intention to devolve into "mine's better than yours".
I have had personal experience under some pretty adverse conditions, conditions that I will not likely ever face again. That said, I know what I would chose out of my own collection if I ever have to play "You Bet Your Life" again. And that would be my Romanian AKM. 
I do not own an AR, never had the desire to.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

ghostman said:


> have any of you tried shooting your weapons in various weather conditions such as high heat, humidity, cold, rain, snow, sleet to see how your weapon holds out and if so what were the affects?


The Ruskies figured out at Staligrad to mix gasoline with the gun oil and did not freeze up as was what the Nazis were enduring. I plan to do that when the temp drops.


----------

